# Temperament-difference between minis and ponies



## jandjmc (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all;

I have a good friend who has recently gotten into ponies. We have been talking about the differences in temperaments between miniatures and ponies. They seem like very different creatures. Have you all noticed a difference? If so, could you describe the difference?


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 19, 2013)

We have have had our miniatures for 19 years now. We have also had Welsh, POA and Shetland ponies (classics and a couple moderns). In the long run, I think each animal is an individual, and we have found the good, middle, and bad (not so great) in each. We were told miniatures were more 'horselike' in personality; but having been around different breeds of horses-I still find the same-each is an individual. In each breed we have owned those who were docile, quiet and easy to work with; those who had their quirks; and a few who definitely left a somewhat bad taste in our mouths. I will admit though-we have not yet had a mini leave a bad taste in our mouth; though we have had from quiet, quick and easy to stubborn and independant, yet an great individual once we all ironed out the 'kinks'. Ponies have gotten a bad rap; but it's usually how they were handled. But all in all-I still stay they are all individuals whatever the breed.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2013)

My minis are very "quarter horse" like in temperment, they are calm, easygoing, and generally do what I ask. They learn quick, and are obediant. My shetland is hot like an arabian, has a lot of presence, and is super super smart He has a lot more presence and is upright and a showboat. He is super curious, and despite being hot, hes the friendliest horse I have. The others will bury their face in a pile of hay eating, hes going to leave his hay to follow you around the paddock. I can turn my minis out all winter and not do anything but feed, worm, and trim their hooves and they never miss a beat. My shetland on the other hand can get a little wild if hes not worked with consistantly. Worked with, hes an angel, but give him the winter off and he can be a stinker the first few days hes back in work. Everyone whos handled him (trainers, friends, farriers) say he has a normal shetland temperment. I would say I can tell my minis to do things, I ask my pony to do things.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 19, 2013)

I find that they are all individuals. I have some Minis who are very hot, I have some Minis who are very stubborn and contrary. I have some Minis who are very agreeable. When it comes to my ponies, some of them are also very hot--some are quiet--but none of them are contrary or stubborn. I find that they are overall smarter than the Minis, and I think they have a greater sense of self preservation....I think that might be how to put it. I think they are more reactive to their situation, to their handler's mood and ability.

Someone above said their pony has to be worked with it he gets a little wild--that is not true of my ponies. I have done nothing with mine all winter and they are quieter now--and more friendly--than ever. One that was standoffish and nervous since I got her is now my puppy dog--I haven't done a thing with her, and yet she is now following me around like she is attached to me. This morning she was walking beside me, forward, in circles, backing up--you would think I had trained her to do this, which I haven't, and I didnt even have treats. She just wanted attention.

I cannot agree either that the minis are more horse like in temperament or personality--my ponies are much more like the big horses (Morgans, Arabs) I have known than the Minis are--that isn't saying Anything against the minis, they are just a little different. I rode and drove a few small ponies (Shetlands or Shetland crosses, the old type shetlands that is) when I was a kid, and they were very like the Minis now--there really isnt a whole lot of difference.

What I do find makes a big difference to many people is the name 'horse'.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 19, 2013)

Please....lol. Every animal is an individual and depending on how they are cultivated - you can find anything. I have had both miniatures and ponies (and several other breeds considered hot), my ponies are very good, have a great work ethic, but they are allowed to be individuals.

Ponies and miniatures are both fun!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 19, 2013)

I wanted to mention, by "wild" I didnt mean unfriendly, like I said, unhaltered in the field this boy will gladly walk next to you like your leading him, is the first to greet you at the gate, and is curious and wants attention. By farrier shows shetlands and sometimes jokes that we have him TOO friendly. BUT he can be ornery to halter, and has to be reminded a time or two that he does know how to lead like a perfect gentlemen, and knows stand means dont move a muscle. Not wild like a mustang who hides on the other field and is scared of people, wild like ornery and doesnt want to do what he absolutely does know how to do. I like his personality, but wouldnt have a barn full of horses with his temperment if I didnt have time to work with them each daily. Hes super smart, needs his mind stimulated or will do silly things like pace in his stall and pace fence lines. Finally got him to quit over the winter. I do think hes smarter than my minis, just not as laid back and go with the flow


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 19, 2013)

I think that they are individuals, and some bloodlines of each are more or less more indicative of temperament.

After all, what about the small equine that have been registered as both for decades of bloodlines? Do they have the temperament of a mini or a pony?

Draft horses are often called gentle giants... But I've worked with enough of them to know this is definitely not the case all the time.

Are all pit bulls viscious dogs? Are all Korean people bad drivers?


----------



## susanne (Feb 20, 2013)

.

Like others, I believe they are all individuals.

Besides, minis ARE Shetlands with a lot of marketing behind them to say that they're not.


----------



## stormy (Feb 20, 2013)

So again we come to the minis are shetlands...minis and shetlands have gone seperate roads over the last 30 to 40 yrs, shetlands adding a lot of hackney, welsh, etc.... minis POA, trottingbred etc. In general I find minis generous and very people oriented....shetlands, depending on which type you are working with, can be very similar or very hot but I find it takes more to win them over and they tend to be more attached to a particular person as opposed to loving everyone....as others have said there are all types of temperments in each. Have bred and raised both classic and foundation shetlands as well as minis but the minis won me over.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Feb 20, 2013)

Shetlands seem to be a one person pony. Great work ethics, but once attached to a person they are very loyal and will burst their heart to please this "one" person. They will work with others, but when they find "the one", there is nothing like that bond.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 20, 2013)

Shetlands are not a one person pony - some can bond with an individual - but so can minis! I have plenty of shetlands and Hackney ponies that will do anything with anyone and then I do have a couple who have bonded with me - ask Robby Barth - I walk into his barn and Ringer turns inside out trying to get to me, he works well for Robby, but you know that pony has a special bond with me.

So its not an all around blanket statement you can apply to shetlands or ponies in general (or miniatures for that matter).


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Feb 20, 2013)

We had a shetland a few years back--he was very stubborn/hot tempered. Now that I have Éowyn, she seems alot different and our bond is like no other.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 20, 2013)

Im a "A" size mini owner and I dont own a pony, and most likely never will. However, I do trim a few for my clients. Personally, I have NOT seen any differeance in hotness in them. I have more spunky minis I trim and the few ponies, most are just laid back.

I know theres a differeance between, show/pasture pet/& non handled which I trim from all catagories. But for me, I think its just the horse and in some cases, handlers/owners too. I mean some owners get taken advantage from by their equine. I see it a lot.

Just to throw out there, I trim lots of mini donks... most of them are hard to handle & a couple are sweethearts.


----------



## jandjmc (Feb 20, 2013)

I was just curious if there was a "trend". Over the years I've noticed "trends" in some bloodlines in other breeds and since I've not handled many ponies, was just curious about any identifiable "trends". Surely, every animal is an individual, both genetically and environmentally, even if two animals are at the same facility, their environment/experience will be different based on their unique interaction with it.

I have a 37 1/2 " AMHR mini, who has a disposition unlike any mini that I've handled in 15 years. Several people have said that he is more like a pony. He's very hot, sensitive, strongly attached/possessive of his "buddy" not very motivated by food, very curious but also aloof.

I've also heard people say that ponies are more like cats and minis more like dogs.

Thank you for sharing your insights/experiences. I'd love to hear more!


----------



## stormy (Feb 20, 2013)

and just to emphasize every persons experiance with whatever horses or ponies they happen to encounter will determine what they think of the breed Mindy says above mini donkeys can be difficult yet mine when she sees the farrier walks up and lifts her right front foot and stands there until he comes over and trims her....and so it goes all the way around, right front, right hind, left.....no halter or anything...when he puts down the last hoof she walks away seemingly happy with her new pedicure!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 20, 2013)

I've noticed in the animals we own, that the ponies are more hard-wired and flighty than the Minis. Faster to spook, not as personable, far more suspicious than the Minis. Four were from one farm, one is from another.

But also, my 3/4 Shetland Miniature mare is not a spaz, she's more of a PITA- gotta BE with you, help you in whatever you want done, just hang with you. She is from a totally different farm from the above ones- maybe it's the bloodlines?


----------

